# تردد القنوات المسيحية



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

*يا ريت يا اخواني 
لو حد يكتب لي الترددات بتاعة القنوات المسيحية علي النايل سات و الهوت بيرد
شكرا لمساعدتكم*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا ريت يا اخواني
> لو حد يكتب لي الترددات بتاعة القنوات المسيحية علي النايل سات و الهوت بيرد
> شكرا لمساعدتكم*



ههههههههههه
حبيبى يا بوب
تصدق مافيش من 10 دقايق عامل نفس الموضوع فى المباركين بنفس الصيغة ونفس الطلب 

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *على الهوت بيرد *
> *
> قناة الحياة / 11411 -H
> الشفاء / 11566- H
> ...



دا رد بنت العدرا عليا​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حبيبى يا بوب
> تصدق مافيش من 10 دقايق عامل نفس الموضوع فى المباركين بنفس الصيغة ونفس الطلب
> 
> ​


*هههههههههههه يا فادي يا فادي يا قاريني هههههههههههه
طيب يا عم انت بتعمل في المباركين انا هنا علي قدي ههههههههه
طيب يا ريت لو حد رد ابقي شوفني معاك *


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> دا رد بنت العدرا عليا​



*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لبنت العدرا اللي ردت عليك
و شكرااااااااااااااااااا قدها لردك عليا*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه يا فادي يا فادي يا قاريني هههههههههههه
> طيب يا عم انت بتعمل في المباركين انا هنا علي قدي ههههههههه
> طيب يا ريت لو حد رد ابقي شوفني معاك *



ما انا كتبلك الرد فوق يا عم
ركز بقى​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ما انا كتبلك الرد فوق يا عم
> ركز بقى​



*ما انا شكرتك فوق ركز انت ههههههههههه*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ما انا شكرتك فوق ركز انت ههههههههههه*



ماشى يا بوب شكرا للتنبية :d​


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

*و في قناة تانية 
قناه الوعد 10723 29900 3/4افقي*


----------

